# Ship building



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Japan as over taken Korea in orders for the first time in 20 years(K)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

That is almost astonishing. They never dropped production facilities to the level we did ('we' even built there, for Alcan, in the mid 80's).


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Varley said:


> That is almost astonishing. They never dropped production facilities to the level we did ('we' even built there, for Alcan, in the mid 80's).


Was that the 3 'salty-lakers' for Misener and Pioneer in Canada from Govan in 1983, two of which are still in service the other was scrapped only about a year ago.


----------



## oldsalt1 (Jan 7, 2007)

The three built in the 1980’s in Japan for ALCAN were as follows were as follows:
NORTHERN PROGRESS
Bulk Carrier	
Tonnages: 21,469	gross	net	36,790 gross
Main Dimensions:	177.00 x 29.5 x 10.55 metres

Cargo Handling:	Gearless

Engine: Sulzer 14.7 knots
1989: Built by NKK Corp. Tsu Works, Tsu,Japan for Alcan as NORTHERN 
PROGRESS. Denholm Ship Management, Glasgow managers 

2002: February, sold to Baffin Investments, Fednav Ltd., managers
Renamed FEDERAL PROGRESS, Hong Kong flag

2013: April, Sold to Myrtle Maritime Inc. 
Pendulum Shipmanagement Ltd., managers
Renamed PROGRESS, Panama flag.

2014: October 28th Broken up. 

NORTHERN VENTURE
Tonnages: 21,469	gross	net	36,000 gross

Main Dimensions:	177.00 x 29.50 x 10.55 metres

Cargo Handling: Gearless

Engine: Sulzer 14.7 knots

1989: Completed by NKK Yohohama for Alcan.
Denholm Ship Management, Glasgow, managers


2001: Sold to Fednav, renamed FEDNAV VENTURE, Hong Kong flag


2013: Sold to Fanari Maritime Inc.
Pendulum Shipmanagement Inc. managers
Renamed ADVENTURE, Panama flag

2014: October, broken up in Pakistan


NORTHERN ENTERPRISE
Tonnages : 37,721	gross	net	gross

Main Dimensions:	227.74 x 32.29 x 13.05 metres

Cargo Handling: Gearless	

Engine: Sulzer 14.7 knots
1985: Completed by Nippon Kokan (KKK) – Yokohama (Tsurumi Shipyard) as 

NORTHERN ENTERPRISE for ALCAN.
Denholm Ship Management, Glasgow, managers


2001: November, sold , renamed LOWLANDS SAGUENAY Panama flag. 
Cobelfret NV owners.

2008: July, sold, renamed VSP TITAN. Vinashin Petrolium (Vietnam) owners 

2012: Broken up India.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Them's they. Northern Enterprise was in service just about at the juncture when we won management from SSM along with Alcan's two older vessels and 'we' did not approve/supervise her construction as 'we' did the other two.


----------

